# Matriculation



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

How much will it cost to matriculate a peugeot 206 diesel w reg in Zaragoza?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

morro said:


> How much will it cost to matriculate a peugeot 206 diesel w reg in Zaragoza?


Blimey. Unless someone lives there, difficult to say

All I can tell you is that the actual work cost as a generalisation could be anything between €600 & €900. If you are already a resident you will probably have to pay import registration fees as well, calculated on the value of the car iirc.


----------

